# Shawl pattern



## lefthandedrn (Jan 21, 2013)

http://espacetricot.files.wordpress.com/2011/12/aiseen3.pdf


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you....not only is this lovely, this site has other patterns that are lovely...and free...i am making their mohair trendy and it's coming out just as i wished...
julie


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

oh that is such a pretty piece / i love the simplicity and elegance of it / just printed out the directions / now to raid my stash hoping i have enough of something !


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks simple and classic! Thank you!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, that is a lovely pattern that I can save.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! But doesn't it look like the blocks are longer than the 8" of stockinet the in the pattern?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So simple and elegant, yes I do like it! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Love this. Simple but elegant.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, will follow them now. Uh oh, now I'll have less time to knit!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like this. I'm wondering what type of yarn would be best to get that smooth fine look. Thanks for sharing. 

Daphne


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

Lovely, thanks


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the site. Beautiful shawl!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

MacRae said:


> I really like this. I'm wondering what type of yarn would be best to get that smooth fine look. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Daphne


I was just thinking the same. I'm not very good at picking the right yarn.

I'll be watching for any replies........thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very sophisticated.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, looks like a keeper.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Such elegant simplicity --- real class!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This one is just my style! I like it!


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Love it.... Added to my pattern stash, hope to make it soon.
Thanks


----------

